# What kind of training does a show dog need?



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Been watching the live feed of the show in NY, and just wondering what kind of training show dogs need. All of them look pretty focussed on the handler, so I am assuming that's something they need to learn. I am also thinking walkling(prancing) nicely on leash, standing still while they are examined etc. 

Anyone from the biz with insights? Also, can any dog be trained to play nice in the show ring? Or is temperament a factor when breeders are keeping dogs for showing?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Any Maltese with a correct temperament can learn the ropes for the show ring. Get your pup into a class for show dogs (often called ring craft or conformation class) immediately and you will find many mentors to help you teach your dog how to behave. The earlier you start with your pup, the better things will go for you.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I bought a show lead and taught my dogs not to "sit"...or as soon as they were in the ring and saw the "bait"..they'd sit down, LOL.

There are some GREAT show people on this forum, and I just do it for fun....so I don't want to be the one to tell you what to do. :innocent:


----------



## missalita (May 4, 2012)

Dogs do learn the difference between 'showing' and obedience. It can be as simple as using a different leash, but your body language is completely different. There is a lot of training that goes into showing dogs. I'm far from an expert (very far) but they have to learn to move out, meaning to trot at a good speed, the right speed for that dog, and with the handler in a certain position so the judge can see the dog. They have to learn to stack themselves. Some breeds are self-stacking, others are stacked by the handler. It's breed specific. Dogs that are put on a table have to learn how to stand properly on the table once their feet are placed. They learn to watch the bait, look alert and not move their feet. There are so many nuances involved, it's impressive to see a really good dog/handler pair.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes, seems like it must take a lot of training. I used to think it only takes..well..a dog not barking at other dogs, but after getting a dog myself and watching more shows I appreciate how much work must go into getting a dog ready for the show ring.

Not that I am planning to show any dog. This is just out of curiosity.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Yet, no matter the training there are some dogs who just have it in their little hearts and souls to SHOW. They prance around the ring, get applause from the audience and just show off even more. These are the dogs who win at Westminster. Considering that every dog who is invited to the greatest (dog) show on earth is already perfect...it is the ones who have a natural tendency to strut their stuff and seem to have fun doing it, that win.

I do think there are "naturals" who just have some extra spark. On the other hand, I watch my little girl run across the room, with her hair swaying in the breeze...and I need to catch my breath. She has it in her. She moves like her ancestors before her. I guess that is in the genes.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I do think there are "naturals" who just have some extra spark. On the other hand, I watch my little girl run across the room, with her hair swaying in the breeze...and I need to catch my breath. She has it in her. She moves like her ancestors before her. I guess that is in the genes.


Sophie has that spark too. She would have been an adorable show dog, she's up to breed standard (well, minus her weight but she's still only 6 months) and when she comes down the hallway she just prances. Especially when she's all clean and brushed out with a fresh top knot. She struts around like she owns the place (probably because she does) and even more so when you compliment her. I almost wish I had paid extra to show her, but then we couldn't spend as much time spending time together and not caring if she looks homeless I still think about how'd she be as a show girl though


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Temperament is definitely key to having a successful show dog. Some dogs love to show while others do not like it. There is not a whole lot of training that goes on at the beginning - like Pat said, you teach 'stand' instead of sit and if you're lucky, you have a dog who loves to eat and will work for food. 

You can have the most gorgeous dog in the world but if they don't like to show, you're pretty much out of luck because you can't really teach that, to look like they are enjoying the attention when really, they just want to tuck their tail down and go home. 

SOOO many things have to come together for an amazing show dog. So to get to the level of group at Westminster is a huge deal and a great honor!


----------

